# "Creepy" words in the song Noldor by Blind Guardian?



## Filip Vladimir (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello. 
have you ever listened to the song Noldor By Blind Guardian ? 
Can somone please explain me why it tells hmmm......"creepy" words about noldor (blodd is on your hands , your bane's a tearful destiny) 
Vladimir


----------



## Astrance (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh, for the twentieth time, just *read the Silmarillion*. It's no good answering these questions, since it would spoil you all the pleasure of the read.

As stated somewhere else, Elves, and specially the Noldor, aren't cute Orlando Bloom-like creatures. The Noldor _do_ have blood on their hands, and _do_ have a « tearful destiny ». It's all greatly told in the Silmarillion anyway. Or google it if you can't read the book.


----------



## Filip Vladimir (Mar 3, 2010)

ok thank you for the answer , but i just donn't have time to read it ok ?


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Mar 4, 2010)

It's all your fault...
All because you mentioned that song, I went and looked it up on YouTube and now you made me sad...
It's a quite depressing song, which is okay, but I have to go listen to some happier music to get my soul off the subject...didn't help that I also went and watched "The Curse of Feanor" while I was at it. 

So now I have to go listen to Mirror, Mirror by BarlowGirl to keep myself sane (and also to keep the song from sticking in my head).


----------



## RangerStryder (Mar 4, 2010)

Filip Vladimir said:


> ok thank you for the answer , but i just donn't have time to read it ok ?


 
Don't short change yourself. It will be the best fantasy book you will ever read in your entire 14 years of your life and you will fall in-love more of Middle-earth and it's many lore.

Now if you really dont have time or no access to the Silmarillion, then its time to Google it.




.


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Mar 6, 2010)

This individual who could not be bothered to read the Silmarillion is the same age as me?!

Sigh...it's okay. But I've been in ME since, like, 1-2nd grade...so...

Read LOTR countless times, read the Sil at least thrice, memorized the movies. 

Working on HoME. 

A good deal of me exists in a world that does not exist, if you take my meaning. 

Sooo...yeah. 

ETA: It didn't work. The darn song still got stuck in my head, and I never listen to that kind of music, sooo...seriously hope I can refrain from singing it out loud. If I do...I'll get some purty strange looks.


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh, and I just found this on another site...Here's your Sil, Vlad. 

The Silmarillion in 1000 words



> AINULINDALE:
> 
> ILUVATAR: Ahem.
> AINUR: Wow! Existence!
> ...



Okay, it's funnier if you've read the Sil, but still...

Pretty funny.


----------



## Astrance (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh. My. Freaking. Socks.

This is the best laugh I've had in a while !!!







Little known fact : before asking Ungoliant, Melkor tried the so-called « kitteh approach ». Unfortunately for him, Fëanor was allergic to cats.


----------



## Filip Vladimir (Mar 7, 2010)

ok guys ty for all


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Mar 8, 2010)

All credit goes to the lovely Ivriniel of TORC, who originally posted it. 

Gaaahhh this new thing is weird...

Edit: Ooops, maybe not...never mind, it's Camwyn's stuff. (Not exactly sure who Camwyn is, but she's the author.)


----------

